# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Anthony Bourdain in PTown

## MIke R

see this is why I love the guy..he comes to P Town today ( looking at potential resto locations )....and where does he hang out and knock down a few drinks?.... at the local dive  fishermens bar  - The Old Colony Tap...a place so rough I  go there often but will never take guests  there......and never the girls

ab2.jpgab.jpg

----------


## andynap

So you think he went there alone?

----------


## MIke R

NO I know he didnt.....the owner of the bar is a friend of mine...said he was there with another guy and they were checking out locations

----------


## andynap

Interesting. I don't think he has any restaurants now and he is so busy with TV it would probably be in name only

----------


## T3

He was a kitchen worker in Provincetown many years ago ...

----------


## MIke R

> He was a kitchen worker in Provincetown many years ago ...



yep.....

----------


## JEK

> He was a kitchen worker in Provincetown many years ago ...



T3 you seem to have a solid Provincetown connection.

----------


## andynap

> He was a kitchen worker in Provincetown many years ago ...



It's in his book which was pretty good.

----------


## MIke R

yes it was in Kitchen Confidential

----------


## Rosemary

Last summer I arrived and left the Old Colony Grill with a bearded Aussie sea captain by pedicab.  Quite a place!

----------


## MIke R

> Last summer I arrived and left the Old Colony Grill with a bearded Aussie sea captain by pedicab.  Quite a place!



yeah Murray  is a perfect fit...its relatively tame during the day when tourists are curious and go in...sort of like the Crows Nest in Gloucester.....its at night when its true character comes to life....ther later the hour the more sketchy it gets....LOL

----------


## NHDiane

I used to really dislike this guy but have come to enjoy his sick sense of humor..as evidenced by his latest TV shows.  He sure knows how to have a good time...

----------


## MIke R

*I guess he was doing some filming as well but rumor is still that he is looking at locations to be a silent partner in ......




Fabled Foodie Anthony Bourdain Visits Old PTown Haunts, Where he Started Out* 

Anthony Bourdain posed for photos when corralled by a number of folks
who spotted him walking down Commercial Street Monday afternoon.


 Anthony Bourdain, arguably the world's most famous foodie, has been in  PTown for the last couple of days, returning once again to the place  where his culinary career began. He and his film crew spent a good bit  of Sunday afternoon at the Top of the Pot, on the second floor of the  Lobster Pot, shooting video for one of his television shows, all of  which center on kitchens, chefs and food. And the passion that launched  his career, and continues to carry him around the world on a quest for  great and unusual foods, began with his very first job in a kitchen,  right here in Provincetown.
Bourdain's best-selling book _Kitchen Confidential:Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly_,  is a tell-all exposé of things many would find unsavory, things that go  on in even the best restaurant kitchens. When he wrote about what he  called "twenty-five years of sex, drugs, bad behavior and haute cuisine," he changed the names of  several people and places in order to protect the not-so-innocent. This _was_ the '70s, after all…
As a youth, along the coast of France during a family vacation, a French  oysterman had given him something that would change his life. Aboard  his new friend's boat, young Tony tasted his first oyster. Then, at the  age of 18, and sharing a Provincetown summer rental with friends, he  reluctantly went to work as a dishwasher in a waterfront restaurant. As  he took up the mundane chores of cleaning shrimp, bearding mussels and  peeling potatoes, he liked the life he found in the kitchen. He liked  the camaraderie (and the carousing) of the restaurant staff, both after  work and _during_.
 In his book he called that first restaurant the Dreadnaught, avoiding  any repercussions as he told stories of his escapades with fellow  employees, many of whom he identified with pseudonyms. That job led to  others in the culinary world, and he became inspired by Provincetown  chef Howard Mitcham, who had a genuine love for food. Bourdain soon  entered into the Culinary Institute of America, and eventually  worked  in many of the acclaimed kitchens of New York City, and as Executive  Chef of Manhatten’s renowned Brasserie Les Halles.

 Upon the great success of _Kitchen Confidential_ and other writings, his first television series, _A Cook's Tour_,  invited us along as he traveled the world in search of the perfect  meal. Other TV projects followed, and his career has morphed into that  of a tour guide of sorts, taking us to far-flung corners of the world in  episodes that are part travelogue and part cuisine quest, with a bit of  local food lore and culture as a garnish.


The Flagship restaurant, now a private home, had an old dory for a bar.


 I had always heard that the Lobster Pot was that first PTown restaurant  that had launched Bourdain's career, and others swear that "reliable  sources" claim it was any number of other spots in town, so I asked him.
It was the Flagship, built on pilings on the edge of the harbor in the  East End. Started in 1930, it was a funky place full of the warmth of  old wood and the feel of a true New England fishing village. Although  several restaurants moved to the spot after the Flagship closed, after  some 60 years in business, none of the many ever really succeeded in  filling the joint the way the Flagship had, and the remodeled building  is now a private home.
Mr. Bourdain was unable to say just when the program he had been woking  on here would air, but he promised to let the folks at the Lobster Pot  know once the date was set. The Lobster Pot, by the way, just re-opened  Friday, for their 35th year in Provincetown.
I had my first steamers of the season there on Monday.

----------

